# Lightroom HDR Basics



## tspear (Jun 21, 2015)

Ok, I have never done HDR.
I have read about it and understand the theory in broad strokes. 

So, how should I do this in Lightroom? Any rules of thumb on the amount of under/over exposure I need? Do I develop the two images first? 
Basically, what is the best way for me to get started with HDR in Lightroom. (I am not looking for artwork and extreme HDR, just the basics to help with sunsets).

(Most of the articles I have read deal with Photoshop and there does not seem to be any consistent way to do it there either!).

Tim


----------



## clee01l (Jun 21, 2015)

Most DSLRs have a Bracket mode setting that allows you to shoot 3, 5, 7 or even 9 consecutive images surrounding a central exposure setting.  Options in the camera let you determine whether each frame is 1/3, 1/2 or a full stop apart.  The scene that you shoot should determine the extremes for the exposure range. For example, shooting directly into the sun above and a dark tunnel below might be 3-4 full stops between the sunny sky and the dark tunnel. With that knowledge, you can set the camera bracket accordingly. 
Once you have your images and have imported them into LR you need a minimum of two images (Some say this is all that you need) to do an HDR Photo merge.  HDR should be the first develop step after import. The dialog defaults are usually sufficient and that is not much else to do. Auto align and auto tone should be on. Deghosting, accounts for movement of stationary objects induced by wind or waves and the low setting is usually sufficient. 

If you like the preview, press the {Merge} button. If not then turn on/off auto tone of adjust the deghosting and let the HDR too recalculate.  Once you have a HDR DNG back in your catalog, you can add any additional develop adjustments that you feel appropriate. 

I haven't seen any thing to describe the HDR auto tone, but I think it is a different method than the Auto-Tone in the Develop Basic panel. I say this because the Basic auto tone is designed to correctly set the exposure for a single image adjusting the highlights down and the shadows up.  With HDR you want individual images exposed for shadows OR highlights but not both.


----------



## tspear (Jun 21, 2015)

Cletus,

Thank you. That gives me enough information to go start wasting electrons. 
Assuming the rain stops, I know what I will be doing this evening after dinner....
I have a Canon 6D; but I need to reread the manual on how to shot brackets on the camera. My default settings have HDR disabled on the menu.

Tim


----------



## clee01l (Jun 21, 2015)

tspear said:


> Cletus,
> 
> Thank you. That gives me enough information to go start wasting electrons.
> Assuming the rain stops, I know what I will be doing this evening after dinner....
> ...


Note many cameras with a built in HDR function produce a HDR JPEG in the camera. This is not what you want. In the manual, Look for the Bracket function


----------



## Jimmsp (Jun 21, 2015)

clee01l said:


> ......  HDR should be the first develop step after import. .....


Though I have sometimes produced better HDRs if I apply a bit of noise reduction after import and before creating an HDR. I think it helps the algorithms figure out the tones better in the shadow areas.


----------



## tspear (Jun 22, 2015)

clee01l said:


> Note many cameras with a built in HDR function produce a HDR JPEG in the camera. This is not what you want. In the manual, Look for the Bracket function



Cletus,

Thanks for the tip. I would have read the wrong section of the manual. Interesting tidbit is Canon calls it _Exposure Compensation/AEB_. I would have really missed the mark with that one looking for HDR. 

Tim


----------



## Ian.B (Jun 22, 2015)

scott kelby reckons -2 +2 works very well for most subjects..... never tried it and don't have LR6 myself (????) Should something on the www about that

as with most things photography just try it and try it different ways

a bit off topic: I use efex hdr to merge images only; and then  the hdr file is edited in mainly in lightroom so it's as natural as possible
However it's more satisfying as manually merging files in PS IMO but thats a totally different area of editing


----------



## Ian.B (Jun 22, 2015)

should have added that if you are using a tripod, exposure compensation is a good way to capture the images. Do one 0 ["prefect"] exposure and then move the exposure compo dial each way one stop at time. Raw will give better files.


----------

